# Ember Tetra: Pregnant or Sick?



## Northern (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 

Sorry if my post is image heavy, I appreciate the help! 

I was wondering if anyone could give me advice on one of my Ember Tetra's. I'm not sure if it is pregnant or sick. I tried to search for what Ember Tetras look like when they are pregnant, but not many images that are similar to mine. 

It slowly started to get larger about 2 weeks ago. It still eats with the other tetras at feeding time. However, sometimes I see it by itself near the corner of the tank, in the "foxtail" plant. 

I thought it may have "Dropsy", but I don't notice any scales sticking out (though it is a small fish).

There was a small spike in Nitrite yesterday, though didn't pass 0.2. 

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks!

*Tank Details:*
40L/10Gal Tank
Ammonia:0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 0
PH: 6.5-7
C02

*Aquatic Fish and Shrimp*:
Ember Tetra
Cardinal Tetra
Glowlight Tetra
Cherry Shrimp
Crystal Red Shrimp

*Images Showing the Ember Tetra*


----------



## ZLogic (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks pregnant. The females are noticeably plumper and more pale and she's a biggun. I haven't actively attempted to breed but i've seen a female bloat up like that, then a few days later she's back to normal. It's a community tank plus i think the embers eat their own eggs. Never seen fry. I've read a 5 or 10g tank with marbles as gravel works great for breeding them. The marbles allow the eggs to fall out of reach of the adults and provides cover for fry in the first few days.


----------



## Northern (Dec 22, 2012)

Ah, cheers for the advice. I might buy a smaller breeding tank =D


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

woah, she's certainly bloated. i hope it truly is eggs. any update on her condition?


----------

